# making a fish trap



## aardvark48

Does anyone know how to make a good fish trap out of a plastic jug or something? It seems like you could make a minnow trap at least how about for larger fish?


----------



## bigfoot

Here's a unique way to trap fish; dig a side hole and put some bait in it, then build a door for it made out of a board. Put the board down to trap the fish in it (make it deeper inland to trick them to stay)


----------



## leprechaun

I think this is how you make one out of a bottle. Maybe you can make it larger somehow?


----------



## bonanacrom

I don't know if this helps but the YO-YO automatic fishing real is something that you set and come back to later. I would have posted a pic but I haven't figured out how to do it on this forum.


----------



## Magus

An effective fish trap can be made of screenwire using the same patteren as the cola bottle trap,make a tube and a funnel and wire them together and fold the open end flat.

For catfish[WARNING!ILLEGAL IN SOME STATES!] wire or otherwise attach four or five 
8"PVC pipes together with end caps on one end,drill them full of 1/2 inch holes so the water will drain and attach the pull up rope to the open ends,catfish will swim up in there to nest,you can get several at once this way.


----------



## The_Blob

bonanacrom said:


> I don't know if this helps but the YO-YO automatic fishing real is something that you set and come back to later. I would have posted a pic but I haven't figured out how to do it on this forum.












hope that helped


----------

